# Breaking News.....



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well we found a place, took a while but got there!!!

We have opted for a Penthouse in Orba.

Well chuffed both for getting a nice place plus finally ending the tortuous search


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations!
Life will never be the same again.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well we found a place, took a while but got there!!!
> 
> We have opted for a Penthouse in Orba.
> 
> Well chuffed both for getting a nice place plus finally ending the tortuous search


Well done Rabbit, I hope it all goes through well. I'm not sure who's search has gone on the longest but I'm glad you got there. Nice one!


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done  Happy times Husband and I are over in 2 weeks for 3 weeks viewing property


----------



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

When I read the title I was hoping this would be the news and not a joke lol

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks you enjoy to


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, I wouldn't have chosen there!

Are you sure?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah definitely sure, great wee town. Small enough to be easy going yet has all we need plus right in the middle of the area we wanted having access to Denia, Javea etc

Indeed it's a bit like a wee Irish town in that although really small it has 2 chapels and 14 pub/restaurants!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope you negotiated a good percentage off the asking price.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Congratulations on your property news. I understand it's been a long time coming but now you can both enjoy the result of your efforts.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

You've not heard about the fault line then?&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yeah definitely sure, great wee town. Small enough to be easy going yet has all we need plus right in the middle of the area we wanted having access to Denia, Javea etc
> 
> Indeed it's a bit like a wee Irish town in that although really small it has 2 chapels and 14 pub/restaurants!!


But I bet none of them serves a decent pint of Guinness!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pint of Double even


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Define "penthouse"

Not sure if this is true or not, but if it is I hope you'll have a long and happy time there.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

The reason I put that pompous, pretentious and daft description was it is described as such simply because it has a private access 120m roof terrace

I thought after banging on so much about outside space being one of our priorities many would think I had flipped in our final choice of property if I just described it as an appt

I hope that answers your query


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh happy days! Enjoy your new home


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

A 120m roof terrace ? Crikey, that's going to be a long washing line !


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats ! Enjoy your new home ;-)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> A 120m roof terrace ? Crikey, that's going to be a long washing line !


It is indeed massive

Was very impressed. Private lift access and great 360 degree views 

Wifey has plans for a jacuzzi up there too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> It is indeed massive
> 
> Was very impressed. Private lift access and great 360 degree views
> 
> Wifey has plans for a jacuzzi up there too


So it really is a penthouse then!
Sounds great, just make sure you get some greenery up there and work out where you need shade and how you're going to get it. Ohh and how to keep the drinks cool


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Jacuzzi? Best check the load bearing capacity, don't want you recreating Cilla and Les' from Corries famous jacuzzi scene ha ha


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Fantastic news!! 

I'm impressed, though also not surprised, that you have counted the number of bars before deciding on the place. Is there a formula like number of bars per sq.ft of floor space? 

I'm also concerned that you've rushed it into it so hope you know what you're doing!


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Congrats. Hope you will stay on the forum - you are a breath of fresh air


----------

